# Potty training-male or female easier?



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

I"m in the process of potty training my male pup (10 weeks old). Dakota has been home with us for almost 2 weeks and I started the training right away. I'm bringing him out to his spot 1st thing in A.M., after each meal, after each nap, many times in between and last thing before bed. Each time we go out he always goes - seems to know what he is supposed to do out there. The problem is--if he is inside and has to pee, he just stands there and pees. He just doesn't seem to know what to do if he is inside, bring him to his spot outside and he goes immediately. He has never made in his crate either. I 've never had a male Golden before, always had females - Is it harder to potty train a male? My females seemed to "catch on" much faster.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know what is "normal," but my male seemed to take a couple months to "get it" and know where to go and where not to go. He figured out number 1 first, number 2 took a little longer.

I did as you are doing, taking him out after meals, and a lot in between. He did like your boy in the beginning, going in the house if the need came on. When I caught him doing this, I just clapped my hands and said "NO!" Then I picked him up and took him to his spot. If he went there, I praised him A LOT--petting, saying nice things, and sometimes a treat. If he didn't, I just took him in and waited til the next time.

Is he giving you any signs that he has to go? My boy would just start wandering the house (which he still does when he has to go). When I saw him do that, I immediately took him out. But I think the best thing to do is to use positive reinforcement like I mentioned above, and to be persistent. A good carpet cleaner is also a good idea! If you keep at it, eventually he'll get it! Best of luck!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I myself really can't say I noticed much of a difference between the potty training of male or female goldens. I think it all just depends on how much time you put into it as to how well they do.

I've trained two males and one female.


----------

